# stories about people you see on the maumee



## caughtyalookin (Feb 23, 2010)

saw a guy fall in today after telling the other guy he was with not to tooo funny there is somthing bout people falling in that makes everyone laugh
also saw a guy break his rod not really funny i think it was just one of those days on the river


----------



## walleyecraig (Nov 17, 2008)

today actually a guy 10 or so feet to my left got mad because he blew a barring in his reel, took the reel off and threw it as far as he could out into the river. believe it or not 15 mins later a guy pulled up the reel and put it in his vest lol


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I laugh when someone falls in as long as they are not in any danger. I laugh even harder when I am the guy that falls in

I have broken a few rods, that is usually funny except when I snapped my almost new St. Croix. Instead of laughing I felt like crying


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Had a guy last year with a real bad case of the "warreye fever". No waders, just some knee-high boots and jeans. There was a line offshore from where he was, so decided to wet wade in the swift water to join the guys in the line - last week of March. He didn't last too long, or catch any fish.

Saw a guy "sprinting" toward his car across the back of bluegrass. He didn't follow one of the typical crossing spots. Stepped off a ledge about half way across, went all the way in. Came up still holding his single-fish stringer and a rod that was now a two piece. At least he was close to the parking lot.

Best "characters" show up once the white bass enter the river.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Many moons ago......Ahh...I was but a lad then........I was on my second trip to the river and felt a tug.... I had been there a while and had not had any action, but I was ready.......Sooooo, I felt the tug, gave a mighty Roland Martin hookset. Ziinnnnnnnnnggggggg.....Twhack!.....Jig hit me in the middle of the forhead at about 200 mph.
Ahh....Those were the days.


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

This is not a ethnic or racial slurr. I was down one year and an entire family of oriental/asian folks were camped on the bank with what looking like saltwater tackle fishing the run. There must have been twenty of them. They kept everything they caught, walleye, suckers, buffalo... I gave them lots of credit because they were very pleasent and consious of not littering. They did pull a few nice fish too.


----------



## caughtyalookin (Feb 23, 2010)

o what a day the frist timers were out in force around 8 this morn saw a guy fall in not a good way to start the day he went in to his chest me and my buddy just looked at eachother and just laughed he walked past us and said i did not think the water would be that cold it took everything i had not to say did u think it would be warm we are all out here in waders and hunting coats because it is the water is cold 
got to love people watching on the old mau mizz

keep the stories comin


----------



## caughtyalookin (Feb 23, 2010)

the real pro fishermen deff show up for white bass


----------



## Tailchaser (Feb 5, 2009)

Many years ago at Fremont, we were fishing near the bridge & the dam.A old timer maybe in his 70's slipped off a ledge & started his journey down river. he was bobbin' like a cork and still holding his stringer high above the water. I believe he had 2 or 3 jacks on the stringer. Luckily he stayed in the line with the willow branches & with some help down river they got him out.He lost his rod & could care less about the wet butt. He still had his stringer of fish.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

caughtyalookin said:


> the real pro fishermen deff show up for white bass


OMG YESSS thats soo true


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

I was fishin in Fremont many years ago,just down from the RR bridge when I heard a very loud call for help.I located the source of the call and it was a guy hangin by the seat of his waders from the telephone pole next to the RR bridge.He couldnt do a thing to get out of his predicament and before help got there his waders let go and he did a perfect belly smacker.Good thing the water was high and he walked away with bruised pride and no fishin pole.When the water's up it was the only way access the middle of the river.There was also a guy I used to see every year useing a huge salmon net with different pieces of brightly colored yarn all over the net.Haven't seen that one in a long time.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Lol I'll throw in a short story, but damn do I have too many if I posted em, the guy might read em and who the hell knows what would happen

But a couple years back in fremont we took the boat and were fishing above state street just a bit and a few waders were nearby. All is going well until out of the corner of my eye I see this dude trip with a small stringer of white bass(i know ) and a rod in each hand. so here is is floating on his back yelling and screaming help help his hat falls off and after about 10 seconds you hear a shout from the bank "STAND UP" and thats all he did  lol he thought he was drowning in three feet of water ahhhh good times


----------



## HawkWatcher (Sep 26, 2008)

Last year I was fishing the white street access and a big ol' black guy came walking along the path with his waders and vest on, 2 fishing poles in hand. As he got closer, I noticed he had all ATLEAST 7 rings on all his fingers, 3 or 4 gold chains, and his blue tooth cell phone thing is his hear. He comes down to the spot next to me.... first cast, forgets to open his bail and goes to cast and SMACK, his line breaks and his carolina rig and singer goes flying to the middle of the river .. "god damnnn" he says lol. After getting everythign re-tied, he steps back out and casts again, tries setting the hook on every bounce his sinker hits on the bottom, then next thing i know, he goes to take a step forward and he goes DOWNNNN hahahaha. He went knee's first, then face planted into the water. I couldn't help but to laugh, then as he starts to get up, he says " damn, nobody is even gonna stick their rod out to help a brotha out" he gets up, shakes off his blue tooth and cell phone and walks away and leaves. Still to this day I can hear him saying " damn, nobody is even ogonna help a brotha out" It never gets old... lol


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

The family and I went to Florida for spring break. Our flight touches down and I haul azz home, drop the family and head to the river. It is a Sunday morning and I get there about 10:30. The guys are packed wall to wall, I get a spot 300 yards from where I want to fish.

I work my way out into unfamilar ground and start fishing. It takes about 45 minutes until I figure out the program. I think the limit was three that year. I get my third and slap him on the stringer thinking I am the man. I start easing out and step into the hole I had navigated around to get out there Ass over applecart I go but as I am falling I start laughing I go in over my head but since I was laughing I start gagging on mouthfuls of water, but can't stop laughing. Guys are trying to grab me and asking if I am o.k. I keep laughing/gurgling and get my feet under me

I did not lose any gear or my fish so I strided out of there like a mofo I get to shore and stop to get out a smoke. I fire it up and keep moving. I decided to cut through a wooded patch because that was the shortest route to the truck.

As I am passing a thicket I here a voice "Hey stop right there"??? WTF?? 

There is a warden in the thicket with a spotting scope. He spooked me for sure!! Anyway I say what do you want these are legal fish. He says I saw you go under and I gotta know how the hell you have a dry smoke?? I say "do you think this is the first time I fell in?? I got my lighter and smokes in a waterproof container, did I at least look graceful when I fell in??"

He says "no, you looked like you were down for the count, but nice recovery"

I was so cold by the time I got to the truck I stripped down to my thong and drove home like that with the heater running full blast


----------



## caughtyalookin (Feb 23, 2010)

i would like to thank everyone for there stories of people makin a complete ass of there selfs i have been laughing all day reading the stories the run is one of the best times of the year because the fishing is great but the people r better the guy that threw his real had me loosin it i can only imagin what people were thinkin

tight lines everybody please keep your eyes open for more crazies


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

A few years ago fishing Jerome rd, which is very slippery with the ledges and how flat it is, a big guy goes down (300lbs) up river from me. He's floating on his belly face downriver and must have drifted past 20 guys in the line. He's kicking and flapping like a fish and gets down to me. I can see he looks uneasy, so I step out and block him from going any further since he's was right behind everyone. I ask some other guys to help me get him up and they do. He was soaked and man it was cold. He says thanks, I give him a slap on the back and said welcome to the polar bear club.


----------



## Recondo37 (Jan 11, 2008)

Here is mine: Was fishing the third week of March 07 with my brothers and a couple nephews. Water was high, it was cold and just a few other fisherman. One of my nephew looks over to me and yells "Uncle Johnny, help that man." I look to my right and about 40 or 50 feet down I see someone bobbing in the water trying to get up, then slip, fall and roll, realized it was one of my brother's. He went to get a jig out of a piece of branch, and fell....I start sloshing thru the water towards him, I yell for the other brother on shore, he looks and takes off after him...He hits the water, gets him grabs him from behind and says "I got ya brother". Two steps backwards and he goes down, taking them both. They get out, the first one was shaken up a bit cause of the current....Next day, walking out, I trip over a big rock, and go in face first.come up laughing and embarrased a bit....But I carry a towel and complete change of clothes just in case...ah the good times.....


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

was fishing along the tow path late april last year and wasnt getting much of anything. about 30 yards from me was another guy that was catching fish like crazy and with him the rudest, most annoying and obnoxious kid imaginable walking along the bank pestering other anglers saying how his dad is the best walleye fisherman and everyone else sucks. after he got one hooked again i noticed they were all coming in either by the tail or sideways, yet still going on his stringer. on top of that, he had a 2nd rod on the bank and a 2nd stringer for his kid that was clearly not fishing. i gave up not long after he double limited with illegal fish and i saw that guy getting a nice talk from the DNR officer along with a hefty fine. i cant imagine why that guy gave me a dirty look and his kid started pouting when i busted up laughing uncontrollably! anyone have any ideas? note to everybody: if i see you poaching fish...i WILL laugh at you when i see you getting busted  legal anglers on the other hand have no need to worry.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

son and I were at orleans park a few years ago when it started raining, not real hard just a nice steady drizzle. Was raining like that for a while when out of nowhere a bolt of lightening came down and hit a tree across the river. OMG I swear there was a wake from the guys scrambling to get back on shore. Was laughing so freakin hard by the time i got to shore took me 5 minutes to crawl up the bank. Had to be the funniest thing i've ever seen fishing 1000 guys in water chest deep goin as fast as they can to get to the shore. Crackin up just thinkin about it again. 

hour later son standin there says he has a fish, look over and he's holding his jig in his hand, I just laugh and say yea right. He looks over real serious and says ""no I have one trapped between my legs"". Now i'm thinkin crazy kid and all the guys around start givin him crap. So I tell him "well reach down and bring it up" Sure enough he reaches down and pulls out about a 4lb walleye that was stuck between his legs lmao went right on the stringer, no law sayin you cant catch a fish by hand, just says it cant be snagged. LMAO

Triple-J


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

haha man stoires, i could go on forever!

I'll start with the famous Kenny G and his portaboat. I was looking at youtube videos from the run and came by a video of this guy kenny G. At the end of his film clip i noticed the picture off his limit was not him but a picture of ME and my limit that he had photo chopped and put his face on it. I called him out and made him look like a fool and a lot of other guys on here thought it was some funny stuff!


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh the Kenny G story, hahaha that was hilarious, man was that dude a turd for photoshoping his face on your picture of your limit.... Everytime I see that picture and video, it makes me want to cry laughing!!!!!!!!


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

we were at freemont last year and there was a lady( american indian ???) burning some stuff on the ground and doing a whole lot of chanting. possibly a rite of spring indian dance? wasn't sure but i kept 1 eye out on her just in case.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Funny you mention Indians, back around 1995 or so My dad and I and another friend were fishing up by the Fort, we were doing so so and decided to go get lunch and come back in the afternoon. we get back to the car and are loading up our gear when this Volkswagon van pulls into the parking lot parks right next to us and out climbs 4 guys dressed like they just stepped out of the movie A river runs through it (i'm sure some of you have seen it late 90's Brad Pitt) anyway I'm pulling off my waders and my buddy says in a half ass whisper are those cats wearing war paint? I look up and sure enough all four had Native American war paint on their faces. But that's not the best part, after they suit up in their vintage garb they all pull some antique looking fly rods from their Mystery Machine of a van. They gave us a nod and headed to the river. We just stood their kind of looking at each other like did we really just see that. I busted out laughing, now by buddy always asks when we head up if I think we'll see the last of the Mohicans again this year. Then I crack up all over again, ahh sometimes it really can be a real freakshow up there!


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

Be intereting to know how the natives did.NEVER count out the real AmericansThey wre the first ones to catch warreye in the Maumee just sayin.


----------



## OhioMadMan (May 16, 2004)

The most wild thing I ever seen happened about 20 yrs ago. It was on a weekend during the peak of the run. The river was on the low side and I was down river from Shroders. It was packed,elbows to elbows. Some guy in a little boat is coming up the river,people are yelling at him and slinging lead at him. Well this guy didn`t have a cover on his motor and someone cast their jig right in the flywheel of the motor. It sucked in a bunch line and shut his motor down. It sounded like a crowd whose team just won the game. Everyone was cheering as the guy floated down river.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

ERIE REBEL said:


> Be intereting to know how the natives did.NEVER count out the real AmericansThey wre the first ones to catch warreye in the Maumee just sayin.


Well these cats weren't any more Native American than English Bob, I can still see that old V.W van roll into the lot, and these guys painted up like it was Halloween! I wish we could have seen the reactions of the 20 people who were fishing right there that day it would have been priceless!


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (Aug 19, 2005)

Send in the Clowns 
Those laughy daffy clowns.


They're already here.


----------



## catch&release (Feb 26, 2010)

swantucky your story is the best on here i was thinking the same thing how did he have a dry smoke. i too carry wallet phone and smokes in zipplock


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

Hey Hoosier, when you gonna head down to the run?  :T


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (Aug 19, 2005)

Ever since I got my boat I don't bother with the common man wading the Maumee


I'll be sure to wave at you on shore with my crutch.


----------



## FatRap007 (Jul 23, 2009)

OhioMadMan said:


> The most wild thing I ever seen happened about 20 yrs ago. It was on a weekend during the peak of the run. The river was on the low side and I was down river from Shroders. It was packed,elbows to elbows. Some guy in a little boat is coming up the river,people are yelling at him and slinging lead at him. Well this guy didn`t have a cover on his motor and someone cast their jig right in the flywheel of the motor. It sucked in a bunch line and shut his motor down. It sounded like a crowd whose team just won the game. Everyone was cheering as the guy floated down river.


I think this one takes the cake .... i could just imagine it would have been like a buckeye roit on campus lol i wonder if he baught himself a cap for his motor lol ....


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

well it was the 1st time fishing the white bass run,,,, and we did ok for the 1 st time we didnt keep any but filled the guys coolers, buckets,etc. around us...well there was a kind guy next to me and he was funny,, i was catching them like crazy and he couldnt get a thing do he said welll imma sit back and just let you catchem for me...and he did!! it was funny
but the best of all...was the same day and it was the evening...it was a long hot day and we were winding down on fishing..the crowds were thinning out so we decided to try a different spot ...we picked a spot next to a guy and his wife...the guy was absulutly hilarious,,,,he was tipping them good all day and stubling around on the rocks fishing...well trying to fish...lol...after awhile he finishin a drink and yelled at his wife....WOMEN......GO GET ME ANOTHER TANNNNNQQQQQUERRRRRAY hahah it was soo funnny and she hurriend up the wall of rocks and went and made him another drink.....so we calll him tanqueray man.......lol....and do you know the next year we pulled in and i said dad...you think tanqueray man will be here?? i walk over the hill and he was there...i was so excited b/c he is such a jolly guy to fish with....


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

fishingfoolBG said:


> haha man stoires, i could go on forever!
> 
> I'll start with the famous Kenny G and his portaboat. I was looking at youtube videos from the run and came by a video of this guy kenny G. At the end of his film clip i noticed the picture off his limit was not him but a picture of ME and my limit that he had photo chopped and put his face on it. I called him out and made him look like a fool and a lot of other guys on here thought it was some funny stuff!


Hey, I posted that video on here too!


----------



## 2ndchamp (Jan 10, 2010)

A few years ago my partners and I had one of the booths in Orleans Park on the Perrysburg side of the Maumee. I was working the booth when one of the partners walked to the river to check on the action. When he returned, he told me this story.

He saw a fisherman on the Maumee side set his hook on a nice fish, and after about a five minute fight, net a fish. His net must have come out of his lake boat because it was huge. His fish was even larger, it hung out of both sides of his net. It was obvious to my partner that the fish had been foul hooked, but this was truely a wall mount. The fisherman looked at his fish, then looked over one shoulder toward the bank, then at his fish, then over his other shoulder toward the bank. He shook his head, reached down, unhooked the fish, grabed it out of the net by its tail and head, turned toward the bank with the fish held high over his head, and shouted to no one in particular "I know you're up there somewhere, so here it goes." He then threw the fish into the river turned around and resumed casting.

Three or four minutes later, there was a man in street clothes on the bank yelling, "Hey, Hey, Hey" until the fisherman turned around to see who was doing all the yelling. The man on the bank took out his wallet, opened it up to show his badge and shouted, "Just so you know it wasn't in vain."


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Great thread...man do I have some whoppers....

Four years ago my buddy Capt. Paul from Michigan is down to fix my roof and fish for a couple days. The first evening we have like 90 mins to fish, so we launch my boat and RIP up river to the Fort. Now..there are like 2390473297342390478 wader guys off the peninsula so I figure we'll take the opposite side of the channel and set up. We fish...catch a few...when all of a sudden I hear a scream. Seems this dude in the bow of a boat in front of us was holding on to the anchor rope while they were trying to hold...well, it held...and jerked his butt right out of the boat! He got back in..but dayum that had to be cold, as he didn't have waders and such. As if that wasn't enough...THEN....I notice a boat drifting downstream, guy standing on the bow trying to run a bow-mount trolling motor...he looks panicked...as he drifts by boat after boat he just shakes his head. He gets 20' from us and says..."hey man..my motor is out..can ya' tow me back to the campground?"
Seriously? LOL! He somehow maneuvered around the bridge pilings and made it to shore at Orleans. When we got back we drove him to Schroeders so that he could get his truck. 

Couple years back my buddy and I were on the island and the morning coffee started to do its thing. We both had to go...so up into the woods we went. Since we fish the non-gay side, we split up to go do our thing. All of a sudden I hear my buddy scream like a little girl....apparently he decided to take a leak on a brush pile where two DNR guys were hiding. LMAO!!!!!!!

Last one...

Three years ago off the island just as I step in to fish, two guys come walking down the bank. They are looking for something on the shore. I ask them..."we are all out of floaters...trying to find some spares..." So...I hand 'em a few each and as I am putting my stuff away they promptly walk right out to where I was going to fish and set up. These two are absolute cluster bombs...I mean bad...tangling everyone within 40' of them up and downstream. I move up...unfortunately into much faster water, which sucks. I manage three fish in time. I break off and have to re-tie, and in doing so I somehow manage to drop my Shimano rod and President reel in the water. Doh....gone forever! Now...contemplating what to do, I walk out to shore. I have three fish on a stringer and no fishing pole. Hmm...'splain that one would ya'? Soo...looking out at Whiphead #1 and Whiphead #2...and realizing that if I hadn't been so nice to those jackrods in the first place they 

A. Wouldn't have stopped to fish where I wanted to fish
B. Wouldn't have screwed me up so bad so as to make me have to move up to faster water...and 
C. Wouldn't have made the birds nest on the one boulder onto which I kept getting hung up and subsequently was forced to break off and re-tie...and then drop my $170.00 combo in the river...

So....remembering that I pitched baseball for 20 years...I slowly took each jack from my stringer and threw the fish at them. First one landed right in between them...next one went over their head, and the third one would have hit the one guy right in the back had he not seen it coming. The looks on their faces was priceless.


----------



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

lmao, thats pretty hilarious bfg


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

BFG said:


> Great thread...man do I have some whoppers....
> 
> Couple years back my buddy and I were on the island and the morning coffee started to do its thing. We both had to go...so up into the woods we went. Since we fish the non-gay side, we split up to go do our thing. All of a sudden I hear my buddy scream like a little girl....apparently he decided to take a leak on a brush pile where two DNR guys were hiding. LMAO!!!!!!!


I am surprised that they didn't ticket him for public exposure. It would suck to be labelled as a sexual offender when just trying to take care of business. I have given up morning coffee before fishing unless near public facilities.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Steel Cranium said:


> I am surprised that they didn't ticket him for public exposure. It would suck to be labelled as a sexual offender when just trying to take care of business. I have given up morning coffee before fishing unless near public facilities.


The rangers are the ones that give you the pee-pee tickets. The DNR handles the snaggers and keep pretty busy doing that.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Great thread guys.
I'm sitting here @ work laughin out loud and my co-workers are just looking at me...

How long does the run typically last?


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

> The rangers are the ones that give you the pee-pee tickets. The DNR handles the snaggers and keep pretty busy doing that.


Remember the day that I went right in my coffee mug? LOL!!!!!!!!

I thought Haleybrock was gonna die the next day when I showed up and was drinking out of it.


----------



## caughtyalookin (Feb 23, 2010)

legendaryyaj said:


> Hey, I posted that video on here too!


wher can i see the video


----------



## westtoledofisherman (Dec 9, 2009)

this is only my second yr in ohio as i came from texas due to the military and only 1 yr freshwater fishing. It was in the middle of june and i tried to just walk across the river with just shorts like we do it down in the gulf coast, that was my first mistake thinking the water was warm! ok so i buy some waders and then i waded over to the island by fort meigs. I wasnt catching anything because i had my big water 14' pole rigged up with some shrimp thinking that im still catching marlin so this guy gave me one of his son's extra 5' pole and gave me a lesson on fishing here. 

so now im fishing with the correct equipment. Its about 40 mins when i feel a tug. Im reeling it and reeling it and i was excited than hell that i caught something. as i bring it in, it was a huge sheephead like below (i didnt know it was a sheephead then and notice how i already had it in ice thinking that i was going to eat it). 

im walking back to my car when random people were amazed at my catch. "are you going to eat that?" thinking that they were asking me if i wanted to give it away to them i replied "heck yes! this is my first walleye i caught here in ohio!" luckily the guys werent being mean by having me tell the whole darn river about my "walleye" and then they relayed the news to me about what it was. Man were my hopes up and i looked like a fool! lol!


----------



## Recondo37 (Jan 11, 2008)

I ate a gob of sheephead I caught outa Lake Erie during the late 70's. The roe, I would flop in seasoned flour too and eat...Had carp only a few times, smoked mostly, but baked it once..really wasn't that bad, except it gets greasy/oily smoked....Still don't understand why the sheephead is so despised and killed...They are a good fighter, and not bad tasting...


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

2ndchamp said:


> A few years ago my partners and I had one of the booths in Orleans Park on the Perrysburg side of the Maumee. I was working the booth when one of the partners walked to the river to check on the action. When he returned, he told me this story.
> 
> He saw a fisherman on the Maumee side set his hook on a nice fish, and after about a five minute fight, net a fish. His net must have come out of his lake boat because it was huge. His fish was even larger, it hung out of both sides of his net. It was obvious to my partner that the fish had been foul hooked, but this was truely a wall mount. The fisherman looked at his fish, then looked over one shoulder toward the bank, then at his fish, then over his other shoulder toward the bank. He shook his head, reached down, unhooked the fish, grabed it out of the net by its tail and head, turned toward the bank with the fish held high over his head, and shouted to no one in particular "I know you're up there somewhere, so here it goes." He then threw the fish into the river turned around and resumed casting.
> 
> Three or four minutes later, there was a man in street clothes on the bank yelling, "Hey, Hey, Hey" until the fisherman turned around to see who was doing all the yelling. The man on the bank took out his wallet, opened it up to show his badge and shouted, "Just so you know it wasn't in vain."


Alot of great stories here but this is my favorite.I know how you felt dude.Seen that done that been there.lamo


----------



## BassariskY (Sep 8, 2006)

westtoledofisherman said:


> "are you going to eat that?"
> 
> "heck yes! this is my first walleye i caught here in ohio!"


LMAO! That's hilarious man. 

A couple years ago, buddy and I are fishing and hear this guy start yelling to his buddy 'Get the net! Get the net!' His rod is doubled over and bouncing up and down like the fish of a lifetime was on the end of his line. All this time the fish never surfaces because it's just so big! 
He's hooping and hollarin', there's a bunch of people around him just watching and waiting to see this fish. As he reels it in closer and closer, his buddy is standing next to him, ready to net this trophy walleye.
As the line comes within a couple feet of him, his buddy dips the net into the water, right under the line, a perfect netting job! As his buddy lifts the net out of the water, looks into the net, turns to look at him and says "You caught a rock!" He lifted the rock out of the net and everybody surrounding him just busted out laughing! He had hooked into a flat slab of rock sideways. That's why it was fighting so hard!


----------



## Lake Erie (Jun 20, 2008)

Growing up in Perrysburg, I fished the spring runs every year, and several after I left for college. The stories!

Some favorites are being on our knees in waders to make a short crossover to an island look too deep to cross, and watching guys walk by who wanted to go over to the island (private property so they shouldn't have been there anyway). We used to run down the bank at one particular spot with our nets in the water and fill them up with dozens of large spawning gizzard shad. Now and then we'd get a walleye! Saw numerous guys take the waders plunge, and unfortunaltely saw two older guys in a small boat try to anchor out in front of us, the anchor took hold in the current, capsized the boat, and one of the guys drown while being washed downstream. We yelled at them before they dropped the anchor, as they tried once and it didn't take, but they either ignored us or couldn't hear us. Sad. Lots of good times, mostly because we kept our safety heads. 

Here's to another season of safe and memorable run fishing!

Lake Erie


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Lake Erie said:


> Saw numerous guys take the waders plunge, and unfortunaltely saw two older guys in a small boat try to anchor out in front of us, the anchor took hold in the current, capsized the boat, and one of the guys drown while being washed downstream. We yelled at them before they dropped the anchor, as they tried once and it didn't take, but they either ignored us or couldn't hear us. Sad.
> 
> Lake Erie


Yep, that fellow was from Cincinnati. He owned a pretty nice little supper club in the central city. Very unfortunate...! Ya gotta know what you're dealing with and exercise caution at all times.


----------



## caughtyalookin (Feb 23, 2010)

sorry i have had not ne stories because i have not been on the river but i now have one before i left town my buddy and i were out fishing at Shorders and were looking at the rock shelf that sits off blue grass as i always am im looking for the crazies when all of a sudden i here a guy scram o **** and here a goose going crazy this guy on blue grass had caught a goose and took off i was loosin it u could here people laughing at him from acrosse the river the goose finley broke him off and flew off but wow what a ride that had to be 


tight lines and keep on the look out for those great stories


----------

